# Hoo's there?



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Caught this guy friday around the nipple..ate a pink stretch 30...85lbs +/-...required two gaffs :sweatdrop: to lift him in boat...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BEAUTY!!!!

And my FAVORITE Wahoo lure is a hot pink Stretch 30 though it certainly slows down the spread.

Jim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Regardless of weight, it's a good one!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice!!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Yum!!!


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

That is a stud Whoo! Just don't drop him on your foot with his mouth open!!! Congrats!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

awesome catch!! Im hoping to grab one or two next week. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW, what a nice one for sure!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I must ask if you were using the standard hooks that came on the lure?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I need to starting putting stretches on my flat lines down there. They do produce. I always have them and just never put them out. And they are so easy. No rigging.

Nice job.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice Hoo!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

The original hooks on the stretch were removed and upgraded with heavier/stronger treble hooks. We trolled islander/ballyhoo for hours = no luck.....once we saw a hoo skyrocket in the horizon, we switched to stretches and hooked up immediately.:thumbup:


----------

